# QT für Visual Studio 2019



## Joosy (30. Dezember 2019)

Geschätzte Gemeinde,
ich krieg es einfach nicht gebacken, das QT für VS 2019 so einzurichten, dass ich damit arbeiten kann:

#include <QtWidgets/QApplication>
#include <QtWidgets/QLabel>

usw…, kann ich einfach nicht fehlerfrei inkludieren.

 kann mir jemand helfen das QT unter VS (vorzugsweise schritt für schritt) so einzurichten um damit arbeiten kann?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## cwriter (30. Dezember 2019)

Joosy hat gesagt.:


> kann mir jemand helfen das QT unter VS (vorzugsweise schritt für schritt) so einzurichten um damit arbeiten kann?



Qt installieren Download Qt: Get Qt Online Installer . Es braucht irgendeine Qt-Version, idealerweise eine, für die es VS2017-vorkompilierte Dateien gibt (die neueste ist immer gut, aber für VS2019 gibt es noch kaum was).
Im Visual Studio Installer den VS2017 Compiler installieren
Die Visual Studio Qt extension installieren: Qt Visual Studio Tools - Visual Studio Marketplace
Bei der Entsprechenden Menu-Option ("Qt VS Tools") in die Optionen und den Pfad zur Qt-Installation angeben. Manchmal geht das automatisch. Es wird dir sagen, wenn der Pfad korrekt ist.
Dann Projekt kompilieren.
Gruss
cwriter


----------



## Joosy (30. Dezember 2019)

hi cwriter
Hab alles so gemacht. Zumindest hat sich die Anzahl der Fehler gegenüber meinen vorherigen Versuchen wesentlich reduziert. Ich habe anschließend versucht eine QtGuiApplication zu erstellen. Jedoch wird eine Header nicht gefunden.


SchweregradCodeBeschreibungProjektZeileUnterdrückungszustandFehler (aktiv)E1696Die Datei "Quelle" kann nicht geöffnet werden: "ui_QtGuiApplication1.h".QtGuiApplication14


----------



## Joosy (30. Dezember 2019)

Ja, liegt daran, dass die Header nicht existiert. Ansonsten funktioniert es nun. DANKEJ


----------

